# What a difference a couple of weeks make!



## WibblyPig (Jun 8, 2009)

End of the year - finished with customers, commissions, and Christmas presents.










All cleaned up and organized! Wood stove is around the right rear corner in front of the Lazyboy along with wood and kindling/offcut storage










Pen turning center










Veneer center - shelves for long flitches and 10 drawers for short packets. Still have to make a drawer for the tools and a bottle jack press.










The "kitchen" which does double duty for sand shading and hide glue.










12 degrees outside and a balmy 74 inside!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

A very smart workshop.It's well designed and incorporating a fine layout too.A lot of nice machines too I love looking at other peoples shops I have a number of books on that very subject may I take this oportunity to congratulate you brother on a massive job well, well ,well ,done ten out of ten, and go immediately to the top of the class .LOL Alistair


----------

